# apporter / emporter / rapporter - choix du préfixe



## 1amateurdechopin

Je suis un peu perdu en ce qui concerne le verbe juste pour la phrase que j'ai écrit:
"Le chasseur a apporté mes valises à ma chambre et je lui ai donné un petit pourboire." Devrais-je utiliser "emporter" au lieu d' "apporter"? 

Merci pour vos conseils!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également apporter, emporter / amener, emmener - choix du radical : -porter / -mener et mener / amener / emmener / ramener - choix du préfixe.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Apporter signifie porter *vers* quelqu'un
Emporter signifie porter *loin* de quelqu'un

Ex je t'ai apporté le livre dont je t'ai parlé
J'emporte toujours un livre quand je pars en vacances.

Je crois qu'il y a plusieurs discussions sur ce thème et sur amener/emmener notamment dans le forum français / anglais.
j
On emporte quelque chose


----------



## charlie2

Bonjour,
pour ma bonne compréhension :
Le chasseur apporte tes valises à l’endroit où tu es (dans ta chambre).
Le chasseur emporte tes valises au parking lorsque tu vas à la réception pour régler les notes.
Est-ce juste?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## mickaël

Oui, c'est correct.

Dans ce contexte, j'utiliserais donc plutôt *apporter*. Avec ce verbe c'est le point d'arrivée (la chambre, ici) et le rapprochement vers ce point qui est mis en relief. 
_=> Je vais dans ma chambre (je me dirige vers ma chambre) et j'apporte mes valises avec moi. 
_
À l'inverse, avec *emporter*, c'est le point de départ et l'éloignement qui est souligné.
=> _Je sors de ma chambre et j'emporte mes valises avec moi vers le parking ou ailleurs._


----------



## Punky Zoé

charlie2 said:


> Le chasseur apporte tes valises à l’endroit où tu es (dans ta chambre).
> Le chasseur emporte tes valises au parking lorsque tu vas à la réception pour régler les notes.


C'est parfait 

Et c'est la même chose pour amener et emmener, mais dans ce cas on ne porte pas on tient par la main. 

(mais comme déjà dit dans d'autres discussions il arrive que dans la discussion on utilise indifféremment apporter/amener et emporter/emmener, sans faire de distinction entre le fait de porter ou d'emmener - mais c'est une autre histoire ...)


----------



## charlie2

Merci de vos confirmations et explications.
Voici un exemple.


> (mais comme déjà dit dans d'autres discussions il arrive que dans la discussion on utilise indifféremment apporter/amener et emporter/emmener, sans faire de distinction entre le fait de porter ou d'emmener - mais c'est une autre histoire ...)


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu veux _______ tous tes livres dans ta nouvelle chambre d'étudiant ?
amener
apporter
emporter

Pourquoi apporter ne marche pas dans cette phrase-ci ?

Je sais que amener ne marche pas du tout.
J'ai coché apporter, Mon raisonnement :
on a le mouvement vers la nouvelle chambre d'étudiant mais la réponse est emporter, pourquoi ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suis un peu surpris des réponses précédentes - et ça m'ennuie de les contredire un tant soit peu...
Mais bon...
_Apporter_ = _porter quelque part_. Le chasseur apporte mes bagages dans ma chambre pendant que je me dirige vers le bar.
Et _emporter_ = _prendre avec soi en partant_. J'emporterai mes livres quand j'emménagerai dans ma nouvelle chambre.


----------



## Punky Zoé

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Apporter_ = _porter quelque part_. Le chasseur apporte mes bagages dans ma chambre pendant que je me dirige vers le bar.
> Et _emporter_ = _prendre avec soi en partant_. J'emporterai mes livres quand j'emménagerai dans ma nouvelle chambre.


Peut-on contredire le contradicteur ? 

Apporter = "Porter quelque chose d'un lieu plus ou moins éloigné au lieu où l'on se rend pour le remettre ou le faire connaître à un destinataire", si le destinataire va au bar (!) on ne pourra pas lui apporter ses valises dans sa chambre (à moins qu'il ne s'agisse du minibar de la chambre ).

Pour tenter de répondre à ta question Thomas, je crois que l'explication est qu'on ne peut pas apporter à soi-même mais à autrui (à qqun d'autre que soi). "Est-ce que tu veux que *je t'apporte / X t'apporte*  tous tes livres dans ta nouvelle chambre d'étudiant ?" pourrait être correct.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Exact, PiZi - Porter au lieu où est une personne.
Cela dit, Littré donne l'excellent exemple qui suit :
_La marée apporte sur la rive les débris du naufrage. _
...


----------



## L_E_S_T_A_T

Bonjour!
quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle est la meilleure façon de dire ça: 
-Aujourd'hui j'ai emporté mon parapluie.
-Aujourd'hui j'ai apporté mon parapluie.
Est-ce que la première phrase est valable?


----------



## Micia93

la première phrase signifie : "j'ai emporté mon parapluie avec moi car il risquait de pleuvoir
la deuxième : "j'ai apporté mon parapluie chez le marchand pour le faire réparer"

est-ce-plus clair ?


----------



## DeLaMancha

mickaël said:


> _Je vais dans ma chambre (je me dirige vers ma chambre) et j'apporte mes valises avec moi._


Bonjour, il me semble qu'en bon français (tout du moins parlé) on dirait :
'Je vais dans ma chambre et *j'emporte* mes valises avec moi'....


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Tu dois emporter/emmener les déchets à la décharge publique
Tu dois apporter/amener les déchets à la décharge publique.


Alors je trouve difficile de cerner la différence entre les deux phrases, mais voici ma tentative:

1)  on demande aux gens de prendre les déchets avec eux ---> on exprime un mouvement d'éloignement de l'endroit où se trouve le sujet grammatical (en l'occurence c'est "tu")

2) le locuteur se trouve à la décharge publique et demande à personne X de prendre les déchets avec elle (exprime un mouvement de rapprochement)


Cependant, si l'on imagine une femme qui donne "l'ordre" à son mari de se débarasser des déchets je crois qu'elle devrait plutôt dire: "emmène/emporte" les déchets...car la femme en question ne se trouve pas à la décharge...

 non  ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Hallo,

En général, on apporte/emporte des choses et on emmène/amène des gens.

Et apporter/amener indique que l'on arrive quelque part alors que emporter/emmener indique que l'on part de quelque part.

J'ai emporté mon portable en vacances, j'ai apporté des fleurs chez mes amis.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Donc si on applique ce que tu viens de dire à l'exemple que je viens de citer, est-ce qu'on dirait plutôt

Emporte les déchets à la décharge
ou
Apporte les déchets à la décharge

Pour moi les deux "sonnent" corrects, mais si l'on suit la règle je penche plutôt pour emporter  "on part de la maison avec les déchets"...


----------



## Lacuzon

Je suis d'accord avec ton raisonnement, les deux sont souvent corrects car on part de quelque part pour aller quelque part.

J'ai apporté des piles à la déchetterie (on ne précise pas d'où elles viennent) 
J'ai emporté ces piles à la déchetterie (celles qui étaient là)
J'ai emporté des fleurs de mon jardin à la soirée (on insiste sur l'origine)
J'ai apporté des fleurs de mon jardin à la soirée (aussi possible, mais on insiste sur la destination)
J'ai apporté des fleurs à la soirée (on ne précise pas d'où elles viennent)

Plus simplement apporter = arriver avec (du latin ad=vers) et emporter à partir avec (du latin ex = depuis/de)

J'ai emporté des fleurs de mon jardin pour les apporter à la soirée.

La même distinction existe-t-elle en flamand ?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

à vrai dire je m'y perds 

"apporte ces piles à la déchetterie" est correct, mais dans ce cas-là je me trouve à la maison et je dis à mon mari de prendre les piles avec lui à la déchetterie  alors que la règle grammaticale précise que l'on doit employer "emporter" .

à mon avis on doit dire: "EMPORTE ces piles à la déchetterie" s'il s'agit d'un ordre, tandis que:

j'ai apporté des piles à la déchetterie: on se trouve à la déchetterie et on insiste donc sur la destination (la déchetterie)
j'ai emporté des piles ...: on insiste sur l'origine


----------



## Lacuzon

En fait on devrait dire _emporte ces piles et apporte-les à la déchetterie, _mais cela se résume souvent à_ emporte ces piles à la déchetterie _si le principal est de les enlever de la maison et cela se résume à_ apporte ces piles à la déchetterie _si le principal est qu'elles arrivent à la déchetterie.

On devrait dire emporte d'ici et apporte là-bas, mais on résume souvent en emporte là-bas ou emporte d'ici ou apporte là-bas. En revanche apporte d'ici ne se dit pas.

j'ai apporté des piles à la déchetterie: on se trouve à la déchetterie et on insiste donc sur la destination (la déchetterie)
j'ai emporté des piles ...: on insiste sur l'origine

J'ai oublié de préciser que dans le langage courant, on confond souvent apporter et emporter.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

J'étais en train de surfer sur les sites de différentes compagnies aériennes et j'ai remarqué qu'avec "les bagages", on utilise le verbe emporter.

Par exemple: Combien de bagages puis-je emporter gratuitement?

Si je voulais demander à une hôtesse de l'air s'il est possible de monter dans l'avion avec son ordinateur portable, quel verbe faut-il employer?

Puis-je apporter / emporter à bord / en cabine mon ordinateur portable comme bagage à main?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Roméo31

Pour ma part, par delà les distinctions que des grammairiens s'efforcent d'opérer entre "apporter" et "emporter" et,_ mutatis mutandis_, entre "amener" et "emmener", je m''en tiens aux définitions de ces verbes données par l'Académie française, rappelées ci-dessous. Au cas particulier, c'est  "apporter" dans le sens de "porter avec soi dans un lieu" qui apparaît convenir. 
_Puis-je apporter à bord/en cabine mon ordinateur portable.... ? = "_Puis-je porter avec moi mon ordinateur portable à bord/en cabine ?".

Mais, dans la langue parlée familière, on emploie  souvent indifféremment les deux verbes !



> (1)APPORTER v. tr. Xe siècle. Emprunté du latin _apportare, _« porter quelque chose (à quelqu'un) »
> 1. Porter quelque chose à une personne là où elle se trouve. _Pouvez-vous m'apporter mes lunettes ? On m'a apporté ce matin de beaux fruits du jardin. Le facteur vous a apporté un paquet. _Fig. _Quelles nouvelles nous apportez-vous ? Le journal nous apporte des informations inquiétantes. _Absolt. _Apporte ! _ordre du chasseur au chien pour qu'il ramasse le gibier abattu et le dépose aux pieds de son maître. 2*. Porter avec soi dans un lieu.* _Les élèves doivent apporter en classe leurs livres et leurs cahiers. N'oubliez pas d'apporter l'argent nécessaire à cet achat. _Par anal. _Les vents d'ouest apportent généralement la pluie. La rivière apporte des alluvions. Les dispositions naturelles et les qualités que nous apportons avec nous en naissant. _





> *EMPORTER :
> Prendre avec soi en quittant le lieu où l'on se trouve*. *1.* Porter avec soi. _Emporte ce livre, tu le liras en route. Emporter une valise. Emporter des vêtements, des provisions. L'ambulance emporta les blessés. _Par anal. Litt. _Adieu, vous emportez tous nos regrets ! _VÈN. _Le vent emporte la voie, _il empêche les chiens de sentir les odeurs du gibier. 2. *Déplacer d'un lieu dans un autre. *_Emporter ce livre dans ta chambre. Il a fait emporter ce fauteuil chez un antiquaire_ *3. *


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

à chaque fois que je pars en voyage, *j'emporte* mon journal intime et j'y écris tout ce que je vois dans le pays que j'ai choisi comme destination.

Dans la phrase ci-dessus, je quitte le lieu où je suis pour partir en voyage. Le verbe emporter est-il donc correct?

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est ce que je dirais.


----------



## Roméo31

Tout à fait d'accord avec Lacuzon […].


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

voici mon contexte: je suis en train de préparer mes valises pour partir en vacances chez une amie. Cette dernière me demande si j'ai décidé ce que je vais mettre dans ma valise. Ma réponse est négative.


A: Je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais emporter.
B: Ne t'en fais pas. Tu peux emporter ce que tu veux.

Le verbe emporter est-il correct?


----------



## Roméo31

Tout à fait correct. […]


----------



## KennyHun

En me basant toujours sur les explications données ci-dessus, je suppose qu'il s'agirait de dire, en parlant de plats qui se trouvent là où je suis, mais que je vais seulement déposer dans la cuisine que _je les *apporte *dans la cuisine_ ? Puisque bon je les prends, vais dans la cuisine et les y laisse pour revenir. Mais je n'en ai pas la certitude. […]


----------



## Micia93

Oui, le mot "apporter" convient ici.
Regarde ce que dit Punky Zoé au poste 2 :
_Apporter signifie porter *vers* quelqu'un
Emporter signifie porter *loin* de quelqu'un

Ex je t'ai apporté le livre dont je t'ai parlé
J'emporte toujours un livre quand je pars en vacances_.

Ainsi que les définitions de Roméo au poste 21


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vous poser une question concernant l'emploi des verbes *emporter* et *apporter* dans un contexte spécifique.
Le contexte est le suivant :
Dans sa salle de classe, un enseignant rappelle aux élèves que le jours  suivant une évaluation aura lieu pour laquelle il sera nécessaire d'utiliser le dictionnaire.
Mes tentatives :
1) << N'oubliez pas d'*apporter* le dictionnaire pour l'évaluation de demain >>.
Glose : << Prenez votre dictionnaire avec vous et portez-le à l'école (=ici) >>.
2) << N'oubliez pas d'*emporter* le dictionnaire pour l'évaluation de demain >>.
Glose : << Le jour de l'évaluation, prenez votre dictionnaire et partez avec celui-ci depuis chez vous >>.
Dans ce cas, le fait d'apporter le dictionnaire à l'école reste implicite.

Je me demande si les deux options sont correctes, et si mes gloses le sont aussi!

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Bezoard

Seule la première option est correcte en pratique car le plus important est que demain le dictionnaire soit à l'école  ; c'est donc le point de référence , et on souhaite que le dictionnaire y soit apporté,  on ne se soucie pas de savoir d'où il vient ! Si l'on voulait insister sur la maison, on dirait plutôt : _n'oubliez pas de prendre votre dictionnaire avec vous._


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci infiniment pour votre réponse, Bezoard.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,  

Voici mon contexte :

(...)
- Et ton père, est-ce qu'il fait une collection aussi ?
-Non, mon père va à la pêche avec des amis. Il *rapporte* plein de poissons.

Pourquoi pas ' apporter' ou 'ramener' ? Est-ce que ' rapporter' a un sens particulier ici ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Chimel

"Il ramène plein de poissons" pourrait se dire aussi, sans grande nuance de sens.

"Il apporte plein de poissons" serait un peu curieux. "Apporter un cadeau à quelqu'un", oui, parce qu'on se rend chez cette personne (ce n'est pas un trajet aller-retour), mais ici il part de chez lui pour aller pêcher et il *re*vient avec des poissons, donc il en *ra*pporte.


----------



## Gemmenita

Très bien, merci beaucoup, _Chimel_.👍

Ce concept de 'aller-retour' a éclairci beaucoup de choses pour moi. Et grâce à votre explication, je vois maintenant,  d'où et pourquoi vient de temps en temps ce '*r*' .
Comme, par exemple,  j'ai une fois entendu un francophone dire (en parlant d'un de ces amis qui était retourné de voyage) : " Il m'a *r*amené des cadeaux." ( 'voyage' étant un aller-retour aussi.) 👌


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> "Il ramène plein de poissons" pourrait se dire aussi, sans grande nuance de sens.


En pratique, il n'y a en effet guère de différence. On notera toutefois qu'étymologiquement, on ne peut *ramener* que des êtres vivants, tel un berger conduisant son troupeau. Autrement dit, on peut éventuellement *ramener* des poissons vivants si on les contraint à se déplacer vers nous, mais on les *rapporte* s'ils sont morts et que ce soit nous qui les transportons.

Pour plus de détails sur la différence entre les deux radicaux, voir le fil apporter, emporter / amener, emmener - choix du radical : -porter / -mener.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Pour plus de détails sur la différence entre les deux radicaux, voir le fil apporter, emporter / amener, emmener - choix du radical : -porter / -mener.


J'avais oublié ce fil, mais en le relisant, je m'aperçois qu'en 2014, je considérais déjà comme courante (quoique d'un style assez relâché) une phrase comme "Ce soir, n'oublie pas de ramener des chocolats".

C'est rassurant de voir qu'on n'est pas tout à fait incohérent...   

Je reste donc d'avis que la distinction (r)apporter/(r)amener que vous faites, quoique étymologiquement justifiée, tend à se perdre en français contemporain (familier). C'est peut-être regrettable, mais c'est ainsi.


----------

